# Muzzleloader Kills, 2022



## pse hunter

Lets see your kills for 2022

Deer, Bear, Hog, Small Game, Varmints, Turkey or any other game taken with a smoke pole of any type.

have a great year be safe and lets smoke the woods up


----------



## mallardsx2




----------



## cartermatt

Right place at right time!


----------



## pse hunter

I forgot to add these


----------



## the Lackster

Finally got to let the CVA do some work this morning!! Had an absolute awesome morning. Killed this buck and had a coyote slip through while i was packing up. He is hanging in the cooler and the coyote is skinned out in the freezer. Cva wolf, 100gr blackhorn 209, 300 gr hornady sst, and a cci shotshell primer.


----------



## TarponStalker

I took this 10 pt last week with my .54 flintlock. There’s nothing like shooting a deer with a flintlock rifle and a lead ball that you poured.


----------



## fishfryer

TarponStalker said:


> I took this 10 pt last week with my .54 flintlock. There’s nothing like shooting a deer with a flintlock rifle and a lead ball that you poured. View attachment 1191656


Yes Sir, that’s the way to do it!


----------



## chase870

TarponStalker said:


> I took this 10 pt last week with my .54 flintlock. There’s nothing like shooting a deer with a flintlock rifle and a lead ball that you poured. View attachment 1191656


Nice, thats impressive


----------



## trad bow

Beautiful rifle and a super buck


----------



## BarnesAddict




----------



## trad bow

Dang somebody done tagged them a roadkilled deer


----------



## GregoryB.

Shot a nice doe this morning on my new Retirement property. Was covered up in deer all morning lots of family groups then about 8:30 several more came in from off the hill. Several mature does. Used a 300gr 44 Mag XTP Bullet. She ran about 30 yards. Heart was blown into several pieces. Crazy blood trail.


----------



## 01Foreman400

12/24/22 Doe


----------



## Hawken2222

Birthday Buck best  Birthday Present ever!!!
January 2, 2023
9 point buck Iowa late muzzleloader season
45 cal arrowhead smokeless muzzleloader


----------



## trad bow

Nice buck!!


----------



## Hawken2222

trad bow said:


> Nice buck!!


Thank you, I am still savoring this one. He is awful special to me.


----------



## the Lackster

Able to make it happen 1 more time this morning. Cva wolf, 300gr sst, 100gr blackhorn, and a cci primer. The usual results....good blood, short track, and big wound channel! Had to shoot down on her but that exit through the brisket made for a heck of a trail.


----------

